# Neon spots on Red Eye



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

Last night I noticed that one of my RETF's developed two neon spots. I've heard of this happening to other people and the outcome is generally not very good. I have had them for ~ 6 months in a 20 gal heavily planted vertical viv, temp 75-80, humidity 75-85. Has anyone seen this before, or heard of any treatments? I'm wondering if it not fungal.



















Here's a pic of the set up.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

White nodule formation on red eye tree frogs can indicate a number of issues however, the formation/presence of white spots doesn't necessarily mean that there is a problem as these can be totally normal in this species. 
A biopsy to determine if there actually is an issue is required. 

Ed


----------



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not concerned with the white spots, they are just pigment and have been there since I got the frog. I'm concerned with the brown spots surrounded by the light green circles, as they have developed recently. Have you seen anything like this before? This has occurred on other people's RE's and the end result is not usually good.


----------

